
Serverless has stamped a big DEPRECATED on containers - dfirment
https://read.acloud.guru/serverless-is-eating-the-stack-and-people-are-freaking-out-and-they-should-be-431a9e0db482
======
dsl
It's not "serverless," you are just paying someone else to run more of your
stack for you.

In the late 90s to early 2000s we called this "Application Service Providers"
or "Managed Hosting."

------
api
Really? Serverless platforms seem mostly proprietary. If you use AWS Lambda
then you are mostly locked into AWS.

~~~
forrestbrazeal
Every technology has some degree of lock-in. Serverless has tradeoffs like
anything else. The question is, do the benefits outweigh the costs? I recently
did a writeup on this that helped me work through my own thoughts on the
issue: [https://www.trek10.com/blog/think-faas-podcast-talkin-
lock-i...](https://www.trek10.com/blog/think-faas-podcast-talkin-lock-in/)

~~~
moondev
How does Kubernetes have lock-in? You can run it on any cloud or baremetal.

~~~
mromanuk
Those are different levels of lock-in. Vendor lock-in is, in my opinion, worst
than software lock-in. Kubernetes is also, open source. Edit: grammar

------
hguhghuff
Errr... serverless IS containers at least in the case of AWS.

Kinda weird to be saying “container technology will wipe out ....... container
technology!”

